# SRAM Shifters with Campy FD



## Thad Matthews (Aug 3, 2007)

Does anyone know if a Campy FD will work with SRAM Force/RED/Rival shifters?

My Force FD is defective (something i have done) and i thought i could replace it with my campy FD. i have two new campy FDs laying around, i use to be a Campy user, and i thought i could use one. I have to say that at the moment Campy does make a better FD and SRAM.

Any way if any one have experience with this please let me know.


----------



## bseracka (Jun 25, 2009)

It shouldn't be a problem the fd is pretty universal. I'm running a veloce 10 fd with my 7800 setup. It was a little finickey in the initial setup, but I haven't had any issues since.


----------



## Svooterz (Jul 29, 2006)

SRAM front derailleurs are really so-so. They're SRAM's weak point. I don't know about using Campy derailleurs, but Shimano's do work. 5700/6700/7900 front derailleurs work best. They are less tricky to setup than 5600/6600/7800 ones.

In the end, I guess that if one can use Campy derailleurs with Shimano gear as bseracka suggests AND that Shimano derailleurs can be used with SRAM gear, then it seems logical that Campy derailleurs *should* be usable with SRAM gear.

Anyway, it's worth a try...


----------



## redondoaveb (Jan 16, 2011)

Thad,

Did your Campy FD work with your Sram set up? I'm installing Red/Black and am using a Force FD but don't like the chrome. 

Like the look of the Record FD. I was reading that the Record FD isn't compatible with 10 speed cranksets. 

Any recommendations, anyone?


----------



## Svooterz (Jul 29, 2006)

redondoaveb said:


> Thad,
> 
> Did your Campy FD work with your Sram set up? I'm installing Red/Black and am using a Force FD but don't like the chrome.
> 
> ...


Maybe you should try to use a previous generation 10 speed Campy derailleur? The Record QS derailleur had a carbon cage too, so I guess if you like the 11s' asethetics, you should like the 10s version too... And chances are much better that it will work with your gear!


----------



## redondoaveb (Jan 16, 2011)

Svooterz said:


> Maybe you should try to use a previous generation 10 speed Campy derailleur? The Record QS derailleur had a carbon cage too, so I guess if you like the 11s' asethetics, you should like the 10s version too... And chances are much better that it will work with your gear!


Thanks. I would love to hear if it works with Red and how well it works.


----------



## Juanmoretime (Nov 24, 2001)

I'm using a 10 speed Record front derailleur with my Red shifters. It works awesome, very light, quick and accurate shifts. :thumbsup:


----------



## redondoaveb (Jan 16, 2011)

Juanmoretime said:


> I'm using a 10 speed Record front derailleur with my Red shifters. It works awesome, very light, quick and accurate shifts. :thumbsup:


Glad to hear it works, probably be my next upgrade


----------



## FatGut1 (Dec 16, 2008)

Just a quick note from experience from me and a couple of teammates with Campy Record 10 FD's.

There is a little piece of plastic or carbon that guides the chain. Well apparently this piece has a history of breaking. I just cracked my BMC frame because of it. My teammate broke his the same day in another sprint. We took it to our shop sponsor and they said this is common with the Record 10. Sorry to hijack just wanted to let you know some other experience.


----------

